# Template or Mechanism Ideas for Servo Driven Eyes



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm going to be making some servo controlled eyes for my Madame Leota Tombstone but my brain is fried and I'm having trouble wrapping my head around how I'm going to attach the eyes to a plate and then to the tombstone. Just as Madame Leota, the eyes are going to open and then look left and right and then the eyelids will close.

If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This should set you down the right path, or just you tube it. The eyes mechanisms are about half way down the page
http://www.bpesolutions.com/PuppetEquip.html#anchor105541


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Dionicia, I made one a couple years ago. Although I didn't do the eyelids the eyes moved. In the video they looked a little crooked so they were fixed last year and they look much better now. Here's a link to some photos I have of my build.
Madame Leota Tombstone pictures by buckaneerbabe - Photobucket


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually, your tombstone was my inspiration to build the prop buckaneerbabe. 

How did you build the mount for the eyes and attach them to the tombstone?
I just received the servos so I can't wait to start building this. I already made a pair of eye lids from paper mache. 

Thanks.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow buckaneerbabe, you did a terrific job on that! I've not seen that prop before.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Dionicia and Daphne!

Dionicia, I modeled my eye mechanisum after Daveinthegraves's motorized eyes he designed. He came up with a fabulously simple design that I tweaked to fit my mask and added servos. I just used velco on the bottom of my mount and in the cut out section in back of the T/S allowing me to make adjustments when needed. Here is a link for his original design.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77851-moving-eyes-mechanism.html

I changed mine a little but the basic design is the same. You'll need to change the measurement as his was too big to fit the eye openings and the overall size would't fit inside of the mask either but I'm sure you would know that. :googly:

I thought about adding eyelids to mine, maybe I'll let you figure it all out and then I can copy you! 

You've sure been a busy lady this year, I can't wait to see you haunt this year!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for posting the link to your photobucket. Your pictures are definitely going to help me with my tombstone. 

I think I'm going to copy some designs I found on Youtube for putting together the eyelids and the eyes. I wouldn't mind you copying my at all. That's the best for of flattery. 

I've set a lofty goal this year with all the props I want to get done. November 1st will definitely be a day of rest.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well it took some brainstorming, but I was able to come up with something that incorporates eyelids and moving eyes. I still have to add the servos.























Thanks again Buckaneerbabe for providing pics of how yours was made.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I set this to the side last year and have finally gotten back to it (mainly because someone said I wasn't going to get it done in the next 3 weeks which is a great way to get me motivated). I was able to redesign the eyes and I'm really happy with how they turned out and I was able to use a rod end to create the up and down head movement. The only thing I still need to work on are the eyelids. Once I get that done, I have start working on the exterior part of the tombstone. The link to the pictures will be posted shortly.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is the link to the photo album of what I have done so far. http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1131


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I am guessing, but I think that the eyelids are just painted portions of the eyeballs themselves, so the eyes swivel side to expose the human looking eyes, and swivel down to expose the stone looking versions of the eyes. The actual upper lids never move.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Depending on the videos you find, the eyes do open and you can see her green(ish) eyes. I posted some more pictures of the build. The insides are done (I can't believe I can say that) and she is ready for testing and programming. I need to start working on the tombstone now. Video will be coming soon.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is a video of the servos in place and moving 



 (my vlog in case your wondering). I need to get to work on the tombstone now.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen the green eyes, that wasn't why I posted that link, it was posted more to show that it looks like the eyes rotate on a double axis, and that part of the "eyeballs" are painted to look like the stone.
I haven't seen any head movement in any of the videos, only the eye movement, so your sill be a different take from the original. It looks like your stone will have to be very deep/thick to house the servo setup you have built.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I never noticed that. Thank you for mentioning the double axis. I think I may stick with one I did with the eyelids. There are a few videos of the head movement. It's very slight and I hope what I did will match those movements.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work on this. The vid is great too to see what is going on.Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm not done yet. I still need the controller to accept the commands without the need of the computer. When I do, I'll be cooking with gas.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

It lives! I got the controller working without the need of the computer. On to building the tombstone.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!!!! I knew you'd get it figured out. I'm anxious to see it in a couple of weeks.
Bet you can't finish the tombstone by then!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Keep yer shorts on. I'm working on it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Very Nice! I'm curious about the Pololu Mini Maestro controller you are using. I see it only has 1KB of storage space for scripts. How restrictive is the storage? Can you get enough commands stored for the six servos?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I only used about 288 bytes for the 3 servos so I'm sure it wouldn't have a problem with the other 3 servos depending on the routine. I even added more to the routine because I noticed on another video Leota had another movement.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

When I can afford it, I'm so getting some more controllers.


----------

